# Hello! new to the forums! <3



## Samy_Xo (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello! i'm Samantha, i'm new to the forums. I've had rodents all my life, and now i just got these 3 beautiful babies from mike so i decided to join the forums for fun and also to learn more about mice so i can make sure i am taking the best care of them that i can. i dont plan on becoming a 'breeder' but i am thinking of maybe breeding them just once. when they are a little bit older.

Riley;








Luna;








Trinket;


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello again and welcome! I'm glad I could hook you up with Mike! He's a really nice guy.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.Beautiful mice.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

omg trinket is gorg!. love the colour. Looks like you got some really pretty mice. welcome to the forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!
I love Luna!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, we have another Sam!! yay.. I'm Sam too!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

